# my presentation about Natural Gas



## kareemadel (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا شرح لبعض العروض التقديميه التي قمت بعرضها ومناقشاتها في القسم

Gas Propertise

Step Of NG Production

Reservoir Propertise

Prediction In Bottom Water Drive Reservoir

Gas Lift System

LNG 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


http://rapidshare.com/files/257304111/Presentation_In_NGEP_Kareem_Adel.rar.html


----------



## m.hassanin (19 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس............


----------



## LIALY (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخوي ممكن تعيد تحميلها على موقع ثاني لو تكرمت 
اشكر لك حرصك على افادة اخوانك 
بالتوفيق


----------



## kareemadel (26 يوليو 2009)

another link 4 download

http://www.4shared.com/file/120848964/33ae77c/My_Presentation_In_NGEP.html


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (30 يوليو 2009)

thaks alot brother bye bye


----------



## ليث الشمري (30 يوليو 2009)

thats very nice of u >> we r looking for the new


----------



## اسامة القاسى (31 يوليو 2009)

حاجه رائعه ومجهود متميز " شكرا جزيلا "


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*مجهود **متميز
**شكرا جزيلا
**شكرا جزيلا
**شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## خالد جابر (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

